# SORBY TURNMASTER IN HOLLOWING SYSTEM - GOOD CHOICE????



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm in the process of building an articulated hollowing system that I'm just about ready to test out. I've unhandled a swan neck tool to use in it but because of the way the scrappers are mounted under the tool I can't use the better cutters that are now available. I ordered the Sorby Turnmaster, unhandled, and a couple of bits and was thinking that this would be a good addition to the hollower. I've not turned a hollow form but thinking that you use scrappers to hollow out anyway and I think I'll like the fact that I can change the angle of the bit to shear scrap which should give a good enough finish for the inside, shouldn't it?
The reviews haven't been good due to having to hold it over the tool rest by a couple of inches because of the bulky head but using it with the hollower system that shouldn't be an issue.
Just thinking out loud and wanted to get your thoughts on it, escecially those who have the tool already.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Might take a look at Craft Supplies have the Sorby Hooker tool (unhandled) on sale. Shaft is ¾" thick looks better in the catalog.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/133/3176/Robert-Sorby-RS2000-Hollowing-System-Hooker-Tool?term=soby hooker tool

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/133/5600/Robert-Sorby-RS2000-Hollowing-System-Swivel-Tip-Replacement-Cutter

If can use 3/4"' on your hollowing system items link easier to find & less expensive cutters.


----------

